

Let's be real folks, marginal tax cuts don't motivate entrepreneurs - chrismealy
http://www.angrybearblog.com/2010/09/lets-be-real-folksmarginal-tax-cuts.html

======
tnorthcutt
For some people (although tax cuts are rarely presented this way), it's about
what's fair, not what motivates entrepreneurs.

